
iTerm2 v3.0 Released - nikolay
https://twitter.com/gnachman/status/737747033067376640
======
markelliot
I was curious about the new features and the description on the core site was
pretty helpful...possibly useful for others to save having to search:

[https://www.iterm2.com/version3.html](https://www.iterm2.com/version3.html)

~~~
scott_s
The story should change to this URL.

------
nor-and-or-not
I wish, I could take back my upvote, because it's just v3.0 BETA and not the
final release.

~~~
maggit
If it's any consolation, this seems to be rolling out to everybody regardless.
I'm pretty sure I'd never opt in to beta testing iTerm2, yet here I sit,
having just gone through an automatic upgrade. Weird.

(See also
[https://twitter.com/shitwhocares/status/737938380470816768](https://twitter.com/shitwhocares/status/737938380470816768)
for somebody else who seems to be in the same boat)

~~~
to3m
Check the `Prompt for test-release updates' tickbox in Preferences, General.

------
favadi
After updated to 3.0, iTerm2 automatically enable "thin stroke something"
option that makea my font unreadable.

~~~
cytzol
Same here -- reverting the font rendering was the first thing I did. Odd
decision on the dev's part to make it the default. Really happy about all the
other features, though!

------
sovande
Yeah, so that update didn't go well,

01/06/16 20:18:56,610 com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]:
(com.googlecode.iterm2.61472[2542]) Could not find and/or execute program
specified by service: 2: No such file or directory:
/Applications/iTerm.app/Contents/MacOS/iTerm 01/06/16 20:18:56,610 Dock[262]:
spawn_via_launchd() failed, errno=111 label=com.googlecode.iterm2.61472
path=/Applications/iTerm.app/Contents/MacOS/iTerm flags=1 :
LaunchApplicationClient.cp #1136 LaunchApplicationViaLaunchDJobLabel()
q=com.apple.root.user-initiated-qos 01/06/16 20:18:56,610 Dock[262]:
spawn_via_launchd() failed, errno=111 label=com.googlecode.iterm2.61472
path=/Applications/iTerm.app/Contents/MacOS/iTerm flags=1 01/06/16
20:18:56,610 com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.googlecode.iterm2.61472[2542])
Service setup event to handle failure and will not launch until it fires.

------
arrakeen
back when the only choice was terminal.app and iterm, iterm2 was a breath of
fresh air. unfortunately, over the last 3 or so years, more and more features
have been added that i will never use and the app has started to feel bloated.
is there a minimalist alternative?

~~~
makecheck
You should try MacTerm (macterm.net).

This is my project.

I think it avoids a “kitchen sink” feel, despite having lots of capabilities.
I have tried to _enable_ a lot of things through macros, scripts and low-level
preferences without necessarily dumping every possible customization option
into the high-level interface. MacTerm does have advanced emulation like
24-bit color and XTerm sequences with sensible defaults.

------
deeteecee
uhh, yeah... on a side note, i had a notice telling me to upgrade to 3.0.0
while its still in beta. installed and then it wouldn't open anymore so i
downgraded back :P.

~~~
kostas_f
how do I downgrade back to 2.1.4? :(

~~~
deeteecee
oh, you can easily download it back from the site and replace it i believe.
(that's what I did on mac os x at least)

------
babo
Actually it's a beta version, it would be great to correct the misleading
title.

------
pvinis
I updated the nightly to 3.0.something, but didn't see any visible changes.
Although I have no idea what I have, that the stable versions don't.

------
jxy
I'm a long time Terminal.app user, and I don't understand why you need a
different one. Can somebody help me understand what is the main feature of
this iTerm2 that you can't live without? FWIW, I use urxvt under X11, and I'm
happy with that too.

~~~
mdaniel
iTerm2 permits one to bind command-w to _nothing_ , which is fantastic if you
are going really fast and you meant to do that to Chrome but your iTerm2 has
focus. Also great for errant muscle memory when one means to press _control_ w

It remembers all the sessions that were open and the directory the shell was
in when Yet Another Rebooting Update comes through. Obviously the local
command history is lost, but even just restoring the tabs, putting back their
titles and changing back to the right directory is a _monster_ time saver.

Being open source is a very real benefit in my life, even if I never change a
thing, because I _can_ change a thing.

The colored tabs are also pretty.

~~~
scott_s
> It remembers all the sessions that were open and the directory the shell was
> in when Yet Another Rebooting Update comes through. Obviously the local
> command history is lost, but even just restoring the tabs, putting back
> their titles and changing back to the right directory is a monster time
> saver.

I believe Terminal does this as well.

~~~
pellucidar
It restores the tabs, but it doesn't change directories.

~~~
scott_s
Ah, noted. It does, however, keep the history for that tab, although it's
greyed out.

------
xufi
I wanted proper full screen to work so I switched to ITerm at a friends
reccomedation. I've never looked back. It's ust so flexible as well also with
the different themes you can style it with

------
0xCMP
No this is the real release. Beta came out in feb
([https://iterm2.com/news.html](https://iterm2.com/news.html))

------
konart
Is there any way to make is stay on top of other windows? Even if it loses
focus I mean.

------
Ezhik
Why is it not called iTerm3?

~~~
mdaniel
This discussion might interest you:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11130208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11130208)

